# NLS Pellets



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

When feeding the NLS 1 mm sinking pellets do people pre soak them before adding to the tank
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I do not soak any NLS pellets before feeding them. I find the sinking pellets, even the .5mm ones usually sink quickly.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

thanks for replys


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I only soak mine when I am soaking them in medication to treat my fish


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the tip about meds, do people feed pellets every day or alternate with flake food


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

I feed pellets everyday except one day to fast them.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Cheers


----------

